# 'Granny' flat conversion



## Thirsty (24 Aug 2011)

Elderly parent is getting more elderly as time goes by (not unreasonably!) and considering creating a 'granny' flat by converting garage/utility room and perhaps building a sun room.

Need this to be independent space yet capable of being incorporated back into the house e.g. leave door in place from house into garage but put a book case over it (a la Anne Frank  )

Few questions you might be able to help with, do I have to apply for planning permission or multiple occupancy or anything of that sort?

Anything in particular I should be careful of in terms of the conversion? (I know garage isn't insulated - should it be dry-lined?)

Garage is flat roofed, was thinking of putting a pitched roof/skylights in to improve the lighting - is that feasible?


----------



## RKQ (24 Aug 2011)

Thirsty said:


> do I have to apply for planning permission or multiple occupancy or anything of that sort?


Some L.A require planning permission to convert garage door on front elevation to a window, but most L.A see conversion of garage to habital space as Exempted Development. Check with your L.A.

The sun room extension will be Exempted Development if constructed to the rear of the garage & isn't visible from the public road. See conditions of Exempted Development.

Technically planning permission is required to sub-divide your property. However, as the Granny flat is attached to your property, will accommodate a family member, won't be rented & won't be sold as a separate property, then IMO it doesn't require planning permission. Especially as you intend to reinstate the garage conversion as part of your home in the future.




Thirsty said:


> Anything in particular I should be careful of in terms of the conversion? (I know garage isn't insulated - should it be dry-lined?)


Insulate the garage walls, roof & floor (if possible). Dry-line or externally insulate wall or pump walls if they are cavity wall construction.
It may be possible to externally insulate the garage walls - if its only 2.5 walls then its worth considering. SEI grants are available to upgrade wall & roof insulation in your home.



Thirsty said:


> Garage is flat roofed, was thinking of putting a pitched roof/skylights in to improve the lighting - is that feasible?


Assuming that the existing garage is attached to the side of your property, on the front elevation then a new pitched roof will require planning permission. A lean-too or hipped pitched roof may be feasible - depending on your house type, i.e typical semi-d.


----------



## Thirsty (24 Aug 2011)

Thanks for that, very helpful


----------



## hastalavista (24 Aug 2011)

U may find that the roof of garage is not high enough internally to meet the min required by building regs for habitable space, especially after you insulate the floor and ceiling.

U will also have to meet the disabled access/ disabled toilet requirements.

If I were you I would replace the flat roof with a proper sloped insulated tiled roof and raise the floor level in the garage to tie in with main house.

Any half assed modifications will only diminish the value of the property


----------



## Thirsty (25 Aug 2011)

Thanks all.

I would guess I'm looking at a lean-to style roof with skylights for the garage and I would expect that if I'm doing that it would increase the head height & meet that requirement.  

There's a step down from the house to the garage, so new concrete floor /damp proof would be needed to bring the level up I think?

I have side access also so wheelchair (hopefully never needed, but you don't know for sure) level access could be round the back, via proposed sun room/low level deck.  Plan was to do a 'wet-room' style shower room so again access/washing would be easier for the Da.  

Have to be careful re design elements and not make it too obviously 'disabled'.  Thankfully he's still able to look after himself, but doesn't like to be reminded that a day may come when he can't.

I'm not too worried about the 'value' of my property as I'm not doing it to add value, but I do want to do a decent job so the Da will be comfortable.  It's the least we can do for him.

Is there anything else I need to think about?


----------



## onq (25 Aug 2011)

This is change management at a difficult point in your parents life.

Make sure he buys into the development and sees it as a positive thing.

Otherwise he could be wrongly feeling marginalized and "pushed out of the house."

It has to be done delicately to avoid ill feeling, but done well, he will appreciate the independence it brings.

ONQ.


----------



## Thirsty (26 Aug 2011)

Thanks ONQ, I guess my question on 'anything' else was more in relation to the building side of things so at least when I talk to a builder I'll have an set of (hopefully) intelligent questions to ask.


----------

